# البرنامج( القنبلة الهيدروجينية ) لقسم التبريد والتكييف



## مهندس وعد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..... هذه هديتي بمناسبة العيد لقسم التبريد والتكييف عبارة عن برنامج ref هذا البرنامج يعتبر قنبلة هيدروجينة في مجال التكييف .....يقوم بالاتي 
1- اظهار المخطط المصردي 
2-أظهار T-S DIAGRAM
3-اظهار P-H diagram
4-اظهار H-S diagram
5- جدول بمواصفات جميع انواع غازات التبريد من الفريون والفلور والامونيا والماء .... الخ
6-يحتوي على حاسبة للتبريد refrigerant calculator تختار نوع الغاز المستعمل وتعطيه الضغط او الحرارة ويعطيك v ,h,s ويعمل بثلاثة اطوار غاز , غاز مشبع,سائل مشبع....
7-يحتوي على حاسبة heat transfer fluid calculator تختار نوع السائل المستعمل وتعطيه الحرارة او x friction ويعطيك الcp -cv-p 





ارجو اضافة الردود المشجعة .. وارجو من ادارة القسم تثبيت هذا البرنامج القيم







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J78OPJRY


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من ادارة القسم تثبيت هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

نعم الموضوع أخي


----------



## سامرغازى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس وعد
كل عام وانت طيب 
انا نقلت موضوعك فى احدى منتدى


----------



## مهندس وعد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله اخي hamzatoon خير الجزاء وشكرا على هذه الردود الجميلة جدا ...... كيف اشتغل معاك البرنامج؟ مضبوط؟


----------



## المتكامل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف الموقع محجوب بالسعودية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## مهندس وعد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

المتكامل قال:


> للاسف الموقع محجوب بالسعودية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





وهذا البرنامج على الرابد شير( الرابد زفت) لعيون اخوي المهندس المتكامل .......ومستعد احمله لك على اي موقع تشاء...... تقبل تحياتي اخي المتكامل


http://rapidshare.com/files/172151173/Ref.zip


----------



## رويال هاوس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المتكامل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

على كل حال يعطيك الف عافيه ويكفيني تجاوبك معي اشكرك كثيرا ( بس كمان ما اشتغل البرنامج مش عارف ليه )


----------



## mostafa_laban (13 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم يا زعيم ونتمنى المزيد
:16::16::16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## hamzatoon (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك **اخي *مهندس وعد
البرنامج شغال و لله الحمد
واصل تألقك
و انتظروني ... مشغول شوية


----------



## مهندس/علي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي بس مفيش تفاصيل اكتر عن البرنامج
دة لو مفيهاش رخامة


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ...عمل ممتاز


----------



## GSN3000 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Saber Mohamed (15 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanks alot my dear


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير أخي.............. جاري التحميل


----------



## وليدباسلامه (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً لك على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## bobstream (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي جاري التجريب


----------



## benadem (18 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks my brother


----------



## ziadal (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ziadal (18 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج فعلا متميز اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ziadal (18 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج فعلا متميز اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ziadal (18 ديسمبر 2008)

برنامج فعلا متميز اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## عاشق الروح (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
البرنامج رائع وصغير

جزاك الله خيرا والي الامام دائما

اخي المهندس المتكامل
بعد انتهاء التحميل عليك اعادة تسمية الملف Ref.rar
ثم فكه ببرنامج الــ winrar
وان شاء الله يشتغل معاك وتدعي لاخوك وعد


----------



## frat (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مهندس وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... هذه هديتي بمناسبة العيد لقسم التبريد والتكييف عبارة عن برنامج ref هذا البرنامج يعتبر قنبلة هيدروجينة في مجال التكييف .....يقوم بالاتي
> 1- اظهار المخطط المصردي
> 2-أظهار T-S DIAGRAM
> 3-اظهار P-H diagram
> ...


الملف غير موجود ارجو تحميله على ifile.it ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 يونيو 2009)

thank you for effort but the lik do not work


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير

الملف موجود أخي و قابل للتحميل ........


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم الملف غير موجود لأنو عم بكتب الاحرف وعم بعمل تنزيل للعضوية العادية وبعدين بتطلع صفحة الانترنت لايمكن عرضها ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى على 4 shared لتعم الفائدة ولك مني جزيل الشكر ارجو الرد بسرعة للحاجة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 يونيو 2009)

للأسف فشلت كل المحاولات لتنزيل البرنامج
يا ريت لو احد الاخوة يرفعه على الفورشيرد


----------



## صقــــــــــر (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بيك

شكرا لك


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (31 أكتوبر 2009)

عذرا الموقع محجوب لأن التسمية جاءات قنبلة يرجى من إدارة الموقع تغيير أسم أو عنوان البرنامج لنتمكن من الفتح و الاطلاع على الموقع مع الشكر


----------



## سمير شربك (31 أكتوبر 2009)

تم اتحميل وشكرا لك والبرنامج رائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

1000000000000شكر وبارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

البرنامج مش شغال ليه


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نتمنى منك ياهندسه ان ترفعه على اى سرفر تانى لان السرفر ده محجوب بالسعوديه
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

م.ةعد مشكورة على الجهد الرائع ..............جزاكي الله كل خيرررررررررر


----------



## البي (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياأخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 فبراير 2010)

بص يا بشمهندس وعد انا بنزله و ان شاء الله هبص عليه لقيته حلو يبقي ليك بوسه


----------



## هشام دكالي (4 مارس 2010)

مشكورين على هدا المجهود الجبار


----------



## shadi.m.k (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد العادلى (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## appess (5 مارس 2010)

أللللللللف شكر
وبارك الله فيك
وجعل ذلك قي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ححخخهه (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خير


----------



## خادم محمد (18 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مصعبا (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم


----------



## mostafa2021 (17 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل وجزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورة جدا


----------



## هشام دكالي (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك خي الكريم


----------



## Atatri (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ننتظر منك المزيد،،،


----------



## salar_ahmed82 (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس وعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... هذه هديتي بمناسبة العيد لقسم التبريد والتكييف عبارة عن برنامج ref هذا البرنامج يعتبر قنبلة هيدروجينة في مجال التكييف .....يقوم بالاتي
> 1- اظهار المخطط المصردي
> 2-أظهار t-s diagram
> 3-اظهار p-h diagram
> ...



الاخ العزيز مهندس وعد
شكل البرنامج اكثر من رائع ومجهود مبارك , واسال الله ان ينفع بك.

الرابط لايعمل ( غير متاح ) من السعودية
نرجوا وضع البرنامج على سيرفر اخر 
, او اي احد من الاخوان لديه نفس البرنامج يرفعه لنا مشكوووووووووووور

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## اسامة اشرى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد برنامج اكثر من رائع رائع رائع
الف شكر يا هندسه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedxquria (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم البرنامج رائـــــــــــــــــع وشغال 100% ربي يجزيك...


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (14 مايو 2011)

للاسف الموقع محجوب بالسعوديه


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (14 مايو 2011)

لو تم رفعه على موقع اخر حتى يصل للجميع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2011)

الموقع محجوب 
رجاء الرفع على الفور شيرد


----------



## mohamed el ashry (14 مايو 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*احسنت يا مهندس وعد 
شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك*


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا الموقع محجوب ولم استطع فتحه هل يمكنك مساعدتى؟


----------



## سلمان 333 (29 فبراير 2012)

الرابط الأول محجوب كما تفضل الاخوة والرابط الثاني فيه الملف تم ازالته ,يرجى ممن قام بتحميل الملف ان يعيد رفعه على ميدي فاير مثلا


----------



## ابابراء (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعني يا اعزائي من الممكن ان يقوم احد من الاخوان الذين يتمتعون بالعلم المتدفق من هذا الموقع ان يقوموا بتحميله الى موقع الرابيد شيرد لانه من اكثر المواقع قبولا لدى جميع اعضاء المنتدى وبالتالي تعم الفائدة ويتم الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع 
ونحن لا نعني بذلك ان نتعب صاحب الموضوع بتحميله مرة اخرى والذي كان بدوره سوف ياخذ الاجر المضاعف 
انني امزح يا اخوان ولكن *أسعفوني بالبرنامج على الرابيد شيرد
*


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف الصحة اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل وانا محتاجة البرنامج ضروري ممكن رفعهة على غير رابط


----------



## مريم هاشم (21 مارس 2012)

اتمنى رفعه على غير موقع الموقع محجوب في العراق


----------

